# Sparkling On Handpump At The Coopers Alehouse



## Adamt (3/11/09)

While ordering my meal today I noticed a hand pump sitting in the bar. After enquiring I appears it was just put in and they are still sorting out some problems. There is an old sparkling ale label on the pump so I guess that is what will be served. 

Apparently it should be operating next week.


----------



## dj1984 (3/11/09)

mmmm coopers stout through the hand pump would be awesome!!!


----------



## joecast (3/11/09)

wonder how different the sparkling ale would be compared to the bottled version. would love to try that, or the stout as mentioned. that would be fantastic.
joe


----------



## raven19 (3/11/09)

Are we thinking an AMB lunch session? :icon_cheers:


----------



## fitnessfan (3/11/09)

Interesting, i've never had a hand pumped beer before. Will have to head on over when they've got it sorted. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Adamt (3/11/09)

Furthermore, the label on the tap did say "AGED Sparkling Ale", though whether it is actually aged rather than just naturally carbonated remains to be seen.


----------



## Adamt (18/12/09)

Righto, went there today and the Sparkling Ale handpump was operating, but not the Stout one . I had a pint of the sparkling, I think it was about $8... it is apparently aged, according to the the bartender, "in a wooden barrel".

Aroma - Didn't pick up much, mainly fruity, a bit tropical/pear-like

Appearance - REAL murky dark gold. First pour was with a big marshmallow head, but that died down and held about half a centimetre of creamy white head.

Flavour - Straight up I got banana and pear with some definite malt sweetness, followed by yeastiness/breadiness (I'm guessing that was the murk!) and a low-medium bitterness to finish. I did get a little grapeyness as it warmed a little (it was served a little cold for my liking, but wasn't "swill" cold). Sweetness and alcohol in the finish, sweetness is pretty cloying by the end.

Mouthfeel - Low carbonation as expected, no real lingering bitterness but definite alcohol warmth in the finish.

Not a bad drink overall, but I'd rather see them have aged Vintage Ale on the handpump along with the Stout. I think just a schooner of the Sparkling would've gone down better.


----------



## tdh (18/12/09)

Thanks for the tip, I'll drop in and try it as well.

tdh


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/12/09)

Yum... Could only be a good thing.  

Warren -


----------



## tdh (18/12/09)

Nick off Wozza, not for foreign gullets :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: 

tdh


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/12/09)

tdh said:


> Nick off Wozza, not for foreign gullets :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:
> 
> tdh



Bah! Beery bigots. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## benny_bjc (18/12/09)

I have only ever had coopers pale and coopers sparkling on tap - but it wasn't hand pumped. 
I have never really been that impressed with the coopers beers on tap.... but out of the bottle is a totally different story - yum!
I would like to try the hand pumped ales and the stout and vintage on tap as well!


----------



## bigfridge (18/12/09)

Adamt said:


> While ordering my meal today I noticed a hand pump sitting in the bar. After enquiring I appears it was just put in and they are still sorting out some problems. There is an old sparkling ale label on the pump so I guess that is what will be served.
> 
> Apparently it should be operating next week.



<Shameless plug mode>

We supplied the handpumps a few months ago and they have just selected what sparklers they wanted to use (we have 3 different types available). The beers on the pump are specially prepared to suit that form of dispense.

They have a total of 4 units so there could be some other nice surprises around town.

David


----------



## whitegoose (18/12/09)

bigfridge said:


> <Shameless plug mode>
> 
> We supplied the handpumps a few months ago and they have just selected what sparklers they wanted to use (we have 3 different types available). The beers on the pump are specially prepared to suit that form of dispense.
> 
> ...


Can someone tell me - what characteristics would a beer have if it were made/prepared especially for a handpump? I've never come across a hand pump!


----------



## pokolbinguy (18/12/09)

Damn I really need to get my arse down to the Aleshouse...I am yet to visit.


----------



## Adamt (18/12/09)

bigfridge said:


> <Shameless plug mode>
> 
> We supplied the handpumps a few months ago and they have just selected what sparklers they wanted to use (we have 3 different types available). The beers on the pump are specially prepared to suit that form of dispense.
> 
> ...



The sparklers were DEFINITELY working well today! It took the bartender a few top-ups to fill the glass with liquid, I guess this is to live up to the "Sparkling" part of the name!


----------



## Adamt (18/12/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Damn I really need to get my arse down to the Aleshouse...I am yet to visit.



It's worth a visit... corner of Pulteney and Carrington streets in town. Massive schnitzels too, so make sure you're hungry if you go.


----------



## np1962 (18/12/09)

Adamt said:


> It's worth a visit... corner of Pulteney and Carrington streets in town. Massive schnitzels too, so make sure you're hungry if you go.


A group I belong to has a meeting in a room upstairs once a month, the food is good and the Vintage ale is always good. would be nice to try that on a handpump.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## drsmurto (19/12/09)

Was there on Wednesday night and had a pint of the aged sparkling from the handpump.

Very nice! I was hoping for some stout but thats still not working....

And the snittys... fark. I ate half and had the other half for lunch the next day. Biggest i have seen and i thought the earl of Leicester held that honour.


----------



## Rudy (19/12/09)

Bigger schnitzel than the Earl of Leiscester? I'd be in trouble then, although the hand pump would be no problem. Will check it out.


----------



## bigfridge (19/12/09)

whitegoose said:


> Can someone tell me - what characteristics would a beer have if it were made/prepared especially for a handpump? I've never come across a hand pump!



Main thing is reduced carbonation, but extra hops help as well. The airation takes a lot of the hop components into the foam giving a different taste.

Google 'real ale' or start with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cask_ale for more information.

HTH

Dave


----------



## whitegoose (19/12/09)

bigfridge said:


> Main thing is reduced carbonation, but extra hops help as well. The airation takes a lot of the hop components into the foam giving a different taste.
> 
> Google 'real ale' or start with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cask_ale for more information.
> 
> ...



Sweet, thanks mate!


----------



## AussieJosh (20/12/09)

Im really wanting to go there to taste there hand pump sparkling! I went there once about three years back and finished one of there schnitys! and im only a little guy! I got a free pint for eating it all!


----------



## jayse (20/12/09)

I had one there last tuesday was ok, mouthfeel was wierd soft fluffy almost wheat beer like which I would put down to the sparkler plate and maybe nitrogen getting introduced then, bitterness seemed quite subdued and very little hop, was just a grainy estery beer. I did enjoy it though, seem they must do the convoluted way of just degassing kegs etc as they have not got the stout on yet as they couldn't get the carbonation/pouring right. I did wonder wether they were just rocking the heck out of the keg to degass and trying to pour it straight away, not sure.
I don't really like sparkler plates so not that keen on how they have choose to do it but I'll be back for some stout soon.
The 3 ravens smoked was great from the bottle but 11 bucks a stubby :unsure: 


Was the start of a big drinking session so did not go a schnity as that would have taken up to much space in the beer tank.


----------

